# I need advice on replacing a lathe banjo/tool rest for Jet JWL1236



## MikeUT

I bought a Jet JWL1236 for a great price over the weekend but it has some issues that I need to work on. The biggest problem is the banjo/tool rest base. I don't know if the guy broke it or lost it, but he didn't have the original. Instead, it came with a pathetic homemade version that is very crooked and looks like it was welded together by a child. Technically it works but it is warped, crooked and a huge pain. It needs to go. Here are the options I've come up with. If any of you have any input I'd appreciate it!

Option 1: Buy a new one. If I piece out all the replacement parts from Jet it would cost me over $200, which is more than I paid for the lathe. I don't think that makes a whole lot of sense.

Option 2: Look for a used one. I've searched Ebay, they only have Delta models. They would probably work and they are about $125 for a complete replacement. I've also put up a WANTED ad on my local craigs list, no responses yet though.

Option 3: Buy a Grizzly replacement and make it work. I'm not sure how great they are but they probably work better than a 40 year old Delta replacement from Ebay. I could get the whole assembly for a bit less than $100.

Thanks for looking. I am big on woodworking but a novice on turning. I'm leaning towards buying a Grizzly because it is cheap and I'm not fully committed to turning, I'm just wetting my toes.


----------



## wormil

Check the bed gap spacing, if different you'll have to make modification. I would lean toward the Grizzly just because they are so cheap but I'm sure the Delta banjo would be much better quality.


----------



## TajBuilder

Don't assume that just because a banjo is over 40 years old that its not as good as a new one. Most of the older Delta and Powermatic banjos are superior to many new ones. My woodturning club had a number of Harbor Freight lathes that they used for training. These were Jet knockoffs and the banjos were a pain to adjust.


----------



## Wildwood

Have a look at item 39 here!

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/jet-jwl1236-wood-working-lathe-parts-c-32652_32854_129617.html


----------



## MikeUT

I saw that Bill. I would need that plus the rest of the trimmings. With everything it would be $200+


----------



## wormil

> Have a look at item 39 here!
> 
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/jet-jwl1236-wood-working-lathe-parts-c-32652_32854_129617.html
> 
> - Wildwood


LOL


----------



## Wildwood

My bad! Thought found just the ticket!


----------



## MrUnix

There are two 39's - The 3/4" one isn't there, but they have the 1" ones…










However, as mentioned, buying it by the piece like that would probably cost more than the lathe is worth 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Leovanderloo

> I bought a Jet JWL1236 for a great price over the weekend but it has some issues that I need to work on. The biggest problem is the banjo/tool rest base. I don t know if the guy broke it or lost it, but he didn t have the original. Instead, it came with a pathetic homemade version that is very crooked and looks like it was welded together by a child. Technically it works but it is warped, crooked and a huge pain. It needs to go. Here are the options I ve come up with. If any of you have any input I d appreciate it!
> 
> Option 1: Buy a new one. If I piece out all the replacement parts from Jet it would cost me over $200, which is more than I paid for the lathe. I don t think that makes a whole lot of sense.
> 
> Option 2: Look for a used one. I ve searched Ebay, they only have Delta models. They would probably work and they are about $125 for a complete replacement. I ve also put up a WANTED ad on my local craigs list, no responses yet though.
> 
> Option 3: Buy a Grizzly replacement and make it work. I m not sure how great they are but they probably work better than a 40 year old Delta replacement from Ebay. I could get the whole assembly for a bit less than $100.
> 
> Thanks for looking. I am big on woodworking but a novice on turning. I m leaning towards buying a Grizzly because it is cheap and I m not fully committed to turning, I m just wetting my toes.
> 
> - MikeUT


Found this one on KIJIJI, the seller might be willing to ship it, I do not know the height etc about it, looks like a General banjo to me, maybe not, you'll have to find out.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1144932551


----------



## Nubsnstubs

The only concern you should have with getting a replacement banjo is it should match the swing of your lathe. Another concern is that the clamp must center between the ways….......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

